# Is there a good FreeBSD equivalent to blkid/lsblk?



## puppyboy (Jul 21, 2016)

In Linux, I often find myself needing to reference the output of lsblk and blkid, but I don't see any equivalent commands in FreeBSD.

I'm planning to make a second attempt at converting my server to FreeBSD, and I'm just trying to make sure I'm not losing any functionality, or at least that I have acceptable alternatives. The Linux output of the two commands are below. Is there a quick and simple tool or command in FreeBSD I can use to get the same information?


```
[root@fluttershy ~]# blkid
/dev/sda1: UUID="aa8f857a-f8bd-0444-06d2-f6d3baa01a56" UUID_SUB="33fdb54c-30fb-9272-042c-21a2e9ecb614" LABEL="fluttershy:data" TYPE="linux_raid_member" PARTUUID="40ec2ebf-e665-4cab-b250-2f0726ae9fa9" 
/dev/sdb1: UUID="aa8f857a-f8bd-0444-06d2-f6d3baa01a56" UUID_SUB="0ed80dfe-d041-142f-37f7-30b8acec7a29" LABEL="fluttershy:data" TYPE="linux_raid_member" PARTUUID="e5b3ea8a-f3eb-4cf3-8f4a-2613c9414258" 
/dev/sdc1: UUID="aa8f857a-f8bd-0444-06d2-f6d3baa01a56" UUID_SUB="4292a089-9f0a-cd6d-a6fc-73251639d66c" LABEL="fluttershy:data" TYPE="linux_raid_member" PARTUUID="5ab053ae-ca71-4d95-9cd1-c361f6a5bea7" 
/dev/sdd1: UUID="aa8f857a-f8bd-0444-06d2-f6d3baa01a56" UUID_SUB="7519f1b9-9001-956e-3b06-5c950307a5b6" LABEL="fluttershy:data" TYPE="linux_raid_member" PARTUUID="8d19a9ae-045e-4659-b62a-f6e24d4b0476" 
/dev/sde1: UUID="0c62ada7-d1b2-4a52-b7c3-8877e6de494f" TYPE="xfs" 
/dev/sde2: UUID="71bf5558-2af5-4ced-bd54-9e00f716c600" TYPE="xfs" 
/dev/sde3: UUID="9bb9608e-1303-4305-8c1a-472396b1552c" TYPE="swap" 
/dev/md127: LABEL="data" UUID="b65f6b56-bb96-46b2-9bf5-a3d67b053c66" TYPE="xfs"
```


```
[root@fluttershy ~]# lsblk
NAME      MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE   MOUNTPOINT
sda         8:0    0   3.7T  0 disk  
└─sda1      8:1    0   3.7T  0 part  
  └─md127   9:127  0   7.3T  0 raid10 /data
sdb         8:16   0   3.7T  0 disk  
└─sdb1      8:17   0   3.7T  0 part  
  └─md127   9:127  0   7.3T  0 raid10 /data
sdc         8:32   0   3.7T  0 disk  
└─sdc1      8:33   0   3.7T  0 part  
  └─md127   9:127  0   7.3T  0 raid10 /data
sdd         8:48   0   3.7T  0 disk  
└─sdd1      8:49   0   3.7T  0 part  
  └─md127   9:127  0   7.3T  0 raid10 /data
sde         8:64   0 111.8G  0 disk  
├─sde1      8:65   0     1G  0 part   /boot
├─sde2      8:66   0   100G  0 part   /
└─sde3      8:67   0  10.8G  0 part   [SWAP]
```


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jul 21, 2016)

Various gpart(8) and camcontrol(8) flags can show that information, though it won't be formatted the same way. This script uses FreeBSD utilities and mimics `lsblk` output as well.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't know what those do but I recall the Netflix engineers talking about how they found and use better tools on FreeBSD for their video delivery. I couldn't immediately find that article but I'll check again tomorrow.

In the meantime, there is this and that.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 21, 2016)

puppyboy said:


> In Linux, I often find myself needing to reference the output of lsblk and blkid, but I don't see any equivalent commands in FreeBSD.



I started some work on lsblk but it needs rewrite, currently lack of time for that 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56008/


----------

